# WASHINGTON, D.C. | 2050 M Street | 11 fl | Pro



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The building has innovative design.
Designed by REX architecture.

165499271

Official website.
http://2050mstreet.com/


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I work a few blocks from there. I'll see if I can snap pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I love the curved glass panels which will create a kaleidoscopic effect and could you imagine it will not need intermediary mullions for support, I've never seen something like that before. Someone should share the renders and glass mockups they look crystal transparent.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's the website of REX architecture for those interested about the project.
http://www.rex-ny.com/m-street


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any news about this project? I'm just so grateful that some people perceive modern architecture in this way.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Source: http://www.rex-ny.com/m-street/


























Glass mockups:




























The beautiful - academic looking, Washington D.C.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That is some incredibly beautiful glass and this will be the example of good materials can make an otherwise bland design look like a masterpiece.


----------



## Skylimitone (Mar 17, 2007)

Westlight


























TECTONIC


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

^^^What is that? It is amazing, but it is a totally different project.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Any info about this project in D.C.?


----------



## lexi090 (Jul 30, 2017)

This project is a masterpiece. My friend works a few blocks here. He had recorded a video of this project to me.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

166473367

Source:https://vimeo.com/tandemnyc/2050m


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

This beauty is rising!

Some pics I took yesterday afternoon:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

The last pic in all its glory:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been waiting for this update for so long now, I didn't have a clue that the project has progressed so nicely. When I see the reflection of the three curved glass on the left side of the building I can already get an impression of the finished product. 
Overall, an innovation suitable for a 21st century building. Cheers and thank you for the update!


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

For any Washingtonian passing around this area - I'd gladly appreciate a photo, it doesn't have to take your time with a lot of photos, just one would be enough so that we can see how's the progress.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Washingtonians show some mercy for my MStreet thirst. I know you're usually busy dealing with Lil Spanky in the Office, but still we haven't had an update in six months.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

On my way to the Doctor's office, looks like CBS News has already moved in here. There's a gigantic pic with a crane next door to this building, but I don't know if that's related to this project.




























Edit: This building that I took a photo of last year is gone:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The building will stretch all the way on the parcel, like shown in this street view, 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/2050+M+St+NW,+Washington,+DC+20036,+USA/@38.9056546,-77.0454291,3a,75y,225.43h,110.63t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sAskuHhnrCrLvfbJBelCx3w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!4m5!3m4!1s0x89b7b7b798516795:0x8d6f80557e1301e9!8m2!3d38.9053563!4d-77.0462473


that's the way it was initially planed as we can see on the render in the first post. 
That's why they razed the old buildings.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Architecture lover said:


> The building will stretch all the way on the parcel, like shown in this street view,
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/2050+M+St+NW,+Washington,+DC+20036,+USA/@38.9056546,-77.0454291,3a,75y,225.43h,110.63t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sAskuHhnrCrLvfbJBelCx3w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!4m5!3m4!1s0x89b7b7b798516795:0x8d6f80557e1301e9!8m2!3d38.9053563!4d-77.0462473
> 
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks! I thought that was a different project so didn't photograph it. 

But yes, the brown building and the adjacent taller beige building are completely gone and there's a 3-ish story pit in their place with tons of activity - the crane even moved over me as I was taking a pic.


----------

